# My motor and mod's thread



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thought about doing this thread,all be it we all may be on different car club's/forum's and don't know about anyone else but am down sizing to save jumping one to another.

So a simple thread which can be updated when needed.

Simply ONE pic of the motor and your mod's.

So let's see them and what there runningand how they look


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Vectra sri vvt
Upgraded update to ecu software inc map-new
removed vxr dual exhaust's for standard sri system
sri rear exhaust diffuser(single outlet)
Bootlid debadged
vxr spring's all round
derestricted box with k&n panel filter
irradium plug's
limiter removed
176bhp present
xp1 front bumper
vxr sideskirts
vxr rear bumper
vxr rear bootlid spoiler
Colour coded front grill
signum fog lights
insignia washer jet's
heko deflectors
vxr 19" snowflakes
225/35/19 tyre 
Brembo pad's
mtec upgrade
6000k can-bus hid lights
4000k can-bus led licence plate bulb's
Carbon fibre spark cover with sri motif
Dubmiser metal pressed Private plate's
Brushed alluminium custom alloy centre's
k&n oil filter
Trix fitted sunstrip
Black richbrook tax holder


----------



## Mi16chris (Jan 27, 2013)

182 clio 
Both cup packs 
Rs tuner 98ron map 
Ccm induction kit 
Ccm decat
Piper exhaust system 
187hp


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Both motors looks great and very shiny.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

9N3 Polo GTI 1.8T - No mods


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Motors and Mods


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Mk2 Clio V6 #007 of 312

Secondary cats and backbox removed, replaced with a modified Janspeed backbox and de-cat pipes.
Evo VI Recaro Trendline seats
SMD front sidelights
Front indicators replaced for chrome bulbs
Standard headunit replaced

Full exterior detail

Pre-summer plans include fitting the recaro's, remove and get calipers painted then enjoy!


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

k9vnd said:


>


OMG so much want for this!!

Very tidy indeed


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Mtpagey said:


> Mk2 Clio V6 #007 of 312
> 
> Secondary cats and backbox removed, replaced with a modified Janspeed backbox and de-cat pipes.
> Evo VI Recaro Trendline seats
> ...


love these.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

me evo 8 fq300,
sub 5sec 0/60mph out the box,:driver:


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

my rs









standard for now
300 bhp & 0-60 of 5.9 sec


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Lovely in white, bit more subtle than the bright green.


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

my fiat punto gt turbo 
1.4 turbo seb 2 chipped 
front mount intercooler 
straight through exhaust 
k&n filter 
bailey dump valve 
lowered 60mm front and 40mm rear 
all brakes upgraded to drilled and grooved disk with ebc green stuff pads 
turbo timer 
boost gauge
its looking a little different to the picture due to having the bonnet carbon wrapped and a morette twin headlight conversion i will post some more pictures when its finished.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

tones61 said:


> me evo 8 fq300,
> sub 5sec 0/60mph out the box,:driver:


Love the white rim's against the silver,give's a good rally slag look.
Stunning clean example too


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Love the white rim's against the silver,give's a good rally slag look.
> Stunning clean example too


cheers k9,the wheels are as standard alloys on that model,they are powder coated,:buffer:


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

navara 2007

could be here a while typing this.....

Engine
------------

K&N induction kit
EGR Blank

Audio-video
-------------
Double Din Stereo with blueytooth and reverse camera (did have sensors but they where annoying)

body styling
--------------

hard back cover
roll bar
5x american amber running lights above windscreen
5x 6" 100w spot lights with led's
american blacked out rear light cluster
2x50w reverse lamps on tow bar
american brush guard
4x 12000k HID fitted in 4 x 6" spot lamps with led's on brush guard
2x 12000k HID's fitted in fog lamps wired with spotlamps
Amber led;s in side steps

suspension and tyres and brakes

265/65/17 kumho kl71's
2" ready lift suspension lift
2" body lift
2" rear block lift
rancho RS5000 rear shocks
Rear Heavy duty springs
Extended brake lines
grooved brakes with yellowstuff pads

crap pics, but they are the most up to date ones, hoping to get more today or tomorrow after a good polishing session.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Is this meant to be a scottish thread? Just wondering as its being invaded


----------

